# Lola will become a cart-pony yet!



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I taught my pony to 'drive', but really he just pulls the red flyer wagon around.  I made my own harness of junk, but it works. 
Pull the wagon around her and get her used to it, keep her near in etc. Have her 'pull' something behind her like a blanket or piece of cardboard that will make noise so she can get used to the sound and something behind her. 

More experienced 'driving people' will give you better advice, I'm sure, but make sure to get her used to stuff behind her.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

What's the story on Lola? Is she a sane, calm, tractable horse? Driving is much more dangerous than riding, so if the reason she can't be ridden is due to unpredictablility or something along those lines, dont' drive her, either.

As I said, driving is much more dangerous than riding, so it is really important to find an experienced driver/trainer to help you and her out. I've been driving for 7 or so years, and compete in preliminary level in combined driving as well as being on a driving drill team and competing in AMHA/AMHR and pleasure shows, and I still won't start my own horses (other than ground driving). I have no problems starting a horse undersaddle though, and I DO know how to train a horse to drive, it's just a matter of the trainer is much more capable than I am.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

actually, get the harness on her and get her used to that before you start pulling stuff behind her. if she doesnt take well to a harness how will she pull a cart?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's great that your mom is willing to make a deal with you. I hope it works out though I have no advice to offer as far as teaching her to drive. You may want to find an experienced "skinner" to help you.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone! Lola is sane and trainable, but my mom won't let me ride her due to a freak accident. 

Also, I found someone to help me out. I'm going to start the training in about a week. (The weather's suppose to ease up a little then.)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's great!! I hope everything works out.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats great! Keep us updated please


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Glad you found someone to help! Good luck, and take photos


----------

